# Miami reserved blocks - prime?



## Compper (Aug 5, 2017)

Reserved blocks have been few and far in between for a while here but during July -Nov there would be atleast one or two reserved offers per week or every other week. Before Black Friday and during December- what should've been the busiest time of the year - I got ONE reserved 1 hour block and that's it. Nothing else since then.

My app is still getting updates - just updated today to .10314 - and my schedule is wide open for week nights and all day on the weekends. Is this Miami-wide or has Amazon pretty much done away with reserved offers? Has everything switched over to the autograph scripts?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

There are plenty of reserved offers still sent out. Now the question if one will see them or not is completely random with Amazon. In my case I never see reserves unless I'm soft blocked and haven't looked for blocks for days then I will receive 2 or 3 offers. If I'm actively looking for and accepting blocks then I don't see reserves for months.


----------

